# problems with RKL



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I have a RKL and I have the lights on a timer which was fairly easy, but the heater doesn't seem to be programming properly. I've set the iTemp but for some odd reason I can't program the module for the heater. It's like the module option is gone now. I know I saw it a few days ago but now it's non existant...what gives?

I have options for lights, timers, pumps, switches...am I looking in the wrong place?

Help me Obi Wan!


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

It Should be programmed by the probe. Least that's what I recall, I'm using an elite.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

anyone have a SID that I could borrow?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

RR37 is correct it's set through the itemp probe.

I have the SID, I forgot to give it to you but you shouldn't need it the unit has been updated.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm in Mississauga and should still have mine.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I set it up...I think. 
I watched a few youtube videos on how to set it up but it still doesn't seem to work. 

Oh well, I'll just plug it into the wall until I can figure it out.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Did you set the hysteria ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

no sir, the video I watched said set the alarm then set the plug to that alarm


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

The heater function was the ONLY thing I managed to scrape the time together to set up on that unit. I followed these instructions:
http://www.forum.digitalaquatics.com/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=816&p=5465#p5465


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so I followed the instructions on the DA forums that Jeff linked and everything seemed to work fine but the light on the PC4 isn't on for channel 2 (what I have the heater on)

Should the light be on for channel 2 or does it only come on when the heater is on.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Ok so I followed the instructions on the DA forums that Jeff linked and everything seemed to work fine but the light on the PC4 isn't on for channel 2 (what I have the heater on)
> 
> Should the light be on for channel 2 or does it only come on when the heater is on.


I would think only when the power is on. Much like stand alone heater controllers.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Yup only when the controller tells the heater to turn on.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Fix, thanks Jeff for pointing me to that info. The info on the website is different and the video I watched was definitely different. 

And to answer the question, yes the light on the PC4 only turns on when it's triggered.


----------

